# Community showers?



## Sarpedon (Jul 19, 2011)

Do any Amtrak routes have community showers for coach passengers? I've never seen any, but they would be very welcome if they did exist. I'm planning a 5,000 mile trip in coach so I'm trying to strategically plan for personal hygiene in advance!


----------



## JayPea (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! You've come to the right place for your particular question and any others you might have!  To answer your question here, there are no showers for coach passengers. Only sleeping car passengers have access to showers.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 19, 2011)

Sarpedon said:


> Do any Amtrak routes have community showers for coach passengers? I've never seen any, but they would be very welcome if they did exist. I'm planning a 5,000 mile trip in coach so I'm trying to strategically plan for personal hygiene in advance!


In a word: No! Youll have to pay for a sleeping car room to have a shower on the LD Trains! Your best bet is to break up the trip in Large Cities that have International Hostels, good prices/breakfast/people from all over and Showers! For instance the one in Chicago is right downtown and costs less than $40 a night which is a great price! Google up Hostel Intl. and check out the ones in the US!


----------



## calwatch (Jul 20, 2011)

for the roomettes, there is only ONE shower for the 14 roomettes and the lower level bedrooms. While that's enough for the sleeping car, imagine if coach decided to shower. Your best bet is to find a local gym or hostel to shower.


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 20, 2011)

And, unlike the UK and other European cities, there are no showers in any station.


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 20, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> And, unlike the UK and other European cities, there are no showers in any station.


I have been in the airline clubs in some major U.S. airline hubs where they have showers for passengers' use. If I recall correctly, there is a fee for service, but a shower between connections after a long redeye flight was a welcome refresher.

I wonder if Amtrak put out an RFP for vendors to lease space, construct and operate pay for service shower facilities in major train hubs like CUS and LAUS, it would make financial sense, and there would be interest by vendors and travelers? I am not suggesting they put the showers in the Metropolitan Lounges or Accela Clubs to emulate airline clubs, but in free standing facilities in the stations.

Not an issue for me since I travel LD in sleepers, but I am thinking of all of the people who travel coach on trains 30-35 hours only to connect to another LD train. I'd pay $10-20 for a 15 minute shower at the station if I traveled coach LD and was connecting to a second LD train.

I doubt such a facility would diminish sleeper bookings, but I would be wrong. In my mind it would be an amenity that could attract more coach passengers. Any logic here?


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't thin Amtrak needs to RFP it. Should be just a matter of vendors working with the station managers.

Now, if Amtrak chose to provide the service regardless of profit or loss, that world be an entirely different matter, but I don't see that happening.

Any reasonable business model would likely be open to the public at large with partnerships/priorities offered to rail passengers.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't forget that in trains some 50 or 60 years ago, there might have been (and not all trains had them) *ONE* shower *per train*! And that shower was in the super duper master bedroom - and only for use by that room's occupants!




Even the rest of the sleeper passengers had to go without a shower for 3-4 days! (And of course, the coach passengers did not have a shower to use.)

And yet, somehow we were born!


----------



## rrdude (Jul 20, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Sarpedon said:
> 
> 
> > Do any Amtrak routes have community showers for coach passengers? I've never seen any, but they would be very welcome if they did exist. I'm planning a 5,000 mile trip in coach so I'm trying to strategically plan for personal hygiene in advance!
> ...


You could always "make friends" with a single traveler in a roomette!  Technically, if this did happen, and you called Amtrak Rez while on the train, you may be able to add your name to their reservation. Not 100% sure if could do once ticketed, but "in theory"..........


----------



## Dan O (Jul 20, 2011)

jmbgeg said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > And, unlike the UK and other European cities, there are no showers in any station.
> ...


Yes..makes sense. So I wouldn't count on it happening.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 20, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks that showers in most of our bigger train stations would be used more by non-passengers than by passengers? Just like the bathrooms in NY Penn Station, etc.?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 20, 2011)

Dan O said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > In my mind it would be an amenity that could attract more coach passengers. <b> Any logic here? </b>
> ...


I read posts of how dirty the rest room in coach were after 2 or 3 days. Do you expect (should it happen) the 1 shower per car to be any cleaner?





Don't forget, a sleeper has a maximum occupancy of 34 passengers - and 12 of those passengers also have a shower in their room. I forget the capacity of a coach, but I don't think any of the 70+ passengers in coach has a shower at their seat!



And where would all the towels (both clean and used) be kept for the coach shower?



And don't forget that a passenger car (whether sleeper or coach) only has a limited amount of water per car. And the hot water heater is not efficient enough to provide 50-60 or more settings of hot water for 50-60 showers within 2-3 hours! (Sometimes in a sleeper, it has trouble keeping up!)


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 20, 2011)

No you're not Anthony. I agree with you!

The difference is that the "showers" at NYP or CHI are what we call "sinks"! But I've seen them used more than once by non-passengers as "showers"!


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 20, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that showers in most of our bigger train stations would be used more by non-passengers than by passengers? Just like the bathrooms in NY Penn Station, etc.?


Didn't Union Station in WAS use to have showers in its lower level, and these were removed in one of the past remodels?

I can guess at the reasons why they might have been closed down. :wacko:


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 20, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that showers in most of our bigger train stations would be used more by non-passengers than by passengers? Just like the bathrooms in NY Penn Station, etc.?


The contact could provide that the shower facility verify the day of travel tickets for the shower customer at entry. That would potentially keep street people out. hboy:


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 20, 2011)

jmbgeg said:


> I doubt such a facility would diminish sleeper bookings, but I would be wrong. In my mind it would be an amenity that could attract more coach passengers. Any logic here?


As long as coach passengers had to pay $20 to use the shower, I don't see how it would affect sleeper bookings.

Currently, coach passengers have to pay for a meal (except for AT?), but sleeper passengers get such included. Showers could/would follow the same model.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 20, 2011)

jmbgeg said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who thinks that showers in most of our bigger train stations would be used more by non-passengers than by passengers? Just like the bathrooms in NY Penn Station, etc.?
> ...


I doubt if there would be enough customers to make it profitable for a concessionaire. Not that many people take marathon train trips without hotel/hostel stopovers. Maybe the participants on this site do, but not the general riding public.


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 20, 2011)

jmbgeg said:


> I have been in the airline clubs in some major U.S. airline hubs where they have showers for passengers' use. If I recall correctly, there is a fee for service, but a shower between connections after a long redeye flight was a welcome refresher.


The airline clubs with showers that I've been in didn't have an extra charge for the shower -- of course, there's a charge of some type to get into the club in the first place (club membership fee, international first-class ticket, or elite frequent-flyer status). Although I've heard tell of some clubs that have shower attendants that might expect a gratuity, depending on which country the club is in.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jul 20, 2011)

You might also consider buying a second ticket for a sleeper for short segments. This could be exorbitantly expensive depending on the train and time of year, if you're planning a 5,000 mile trip you might find a low-bucket segment of an hour or so that could give you a shower and a free meal in the diner (if the meal time happens during that bit).


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 20, 2011)

The cheapest way do that would be to figure a route that takes you on the Crescent, between NOL & ATL everyday! :giggle: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

While I'm sure there are some that will swear that I'm wrong, but from previously working at Amtrak and having access to booking data, I can tell you that the vast majority of coach passengers don't spend several nights on the train.

I just don't think that there would be enough passengers willing to use this type of business to make it cost effective or make a profit at price that would be attractive to customers.

Even if you think every coach passenger wants this service, how would a facility quickly and effectively service the hundreds of coach passengers arriving on every long distance train into a station? This type of business would have to have numerous showers that would end up being empty most of the day.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 20, 2011)

Guest said:


> While I'm sure there are some that will swear that I'm wrong, but from previously working at Amtrak and having access to booking data, I can tell you that the vast majority of coach passengers don't spend several nights on the train.
> 
> I just don't think that there would be enough passengers willing to use this type of business to make it cost effective or make a profit at price that would be attractive to customers.
> 
> Even if you think every coach passenger wants this service, how would a facility quickly and effectively service the hundreds of coach passengers arriving on every long distance train into a station? This type of business would have to have numerous showers that would end up being empty most of the day.


Not in Major Stations such as CHI/LAX/NYP/WAS where so many LD Train originate/terminate/connect! Most Public Bathrooms in Stations are in poor shape even if they are cleaned occasionally! Id suggest a nomianl charge such as $5 for access to a clean/safe shower for ticketed pax would at least pay for itself in these stations!(similar to access to the CAs and MLs except it would cost to enter with a ticket/stub!)


----------



## dlagrua (Jul 20, 2011)

Coach passengers can maintain some degree of cleanliness by washing in the bathroom. As the Traveler has said, back in the day there was usually only ONE shower on a train in the master suite. I read that a shower was available in the barber shop on some LD trains.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 20, 2011)

By the way, the master suites existed only on PRR's Broadway Limited and Southern's Crescent Limited. No other train, including all the western trains, had showers. Somehow, people survived.


----------



## George B (Jul 20, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Don't forget, a sleeper has a maximum occupancy of 34 passengers - and 12 of those passengers also have a shower in their room.


Are you talking about a Superliner? If you are, then your numbers are wrong.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 21, 2011)

George B said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget, a sleeper has a maximum occupancy of 34 passengers - and 12 of those passengers also have a shower in their room.
> ...


OK. Transpositional error, should be 43 passengers. And the 12 comes from Bedroom A-E (10 passengers) and the H-room (2 passengers) have an in-room shower.


----------



## George B (Jul 21, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> George B said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


44, plus any exceptions there may be allowed by Amtrak (3 people in a Superliner Bedroom).

Room H has an in-room shower? I haven't seen this.


----------



## Sarpedon (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies! I usually wash up as best I can in the big "dressing room" which gives you a decent amount to room to move around. On one trip though, I went down there and found a large "WOMEN ONLY" written in black marker on the door! Is this a standard practice, or was this just the work of a mischievous woman?


----------



## trainviews (Jul 21, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > While I'm sure there are some that will swear that I'm wrong, but from previously working at Amtrak and having access to booking data, I can tell you that the vast majority of coach passengers don't spend several nights on the train.
> ...


This is pretty much how it works at major stations in several European countries - most pronounced in the elaborate, spotlessly clean "Bathroom centers" in Germany. The bathrooms are staffed, theres a small fee (usually 50 cent) to use the toilets and a larger but still affordable one for the showers. The bathrooms are open to everyone, but the fee and the staffing keep them pleasurable.

I have no idea if the operation pays for itself.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 21, 2011)

MikefromCrete said:


> By the way, the master suites existed only on PRR's Broadway Limited and Southern's Crescent Limited. No other train, including all the western trains, had showers. Somehow, people survived.


Well said, "somehow we survived". I took several cross country coach trips. Lack of sleep much bigger concern than lack of showers.

And if you were in a sleeper you could strip down and do some washing, just no running water.

After all, if you bathe before the trip begins you are not going to accumulate much "new" dirt.

In addition to the Broadway Limited and the Crescent there was a shower in the sleeping car passenger's lounge car on two or three Southern Pacific trains. This included the Sunset Limited. These showers did not get much publicity but they were in the timetable.

So.....that brings the grand total to about five.

OH WAIT, I think the original CZ had one in a room they called a drawing room. Rather than calling it a master room. But keep in mind that plenty of trains had drawing rooms but none had showers except this one on the CZ.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 21, 2011)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> MikefromCrete said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, the master suites existed only on PRR's Broadway Limited and Southern's Crescent Limited. No other train, including all the western trains, had showers. Somehow, people survived.
> ...


:hi: Good info from the Master! As a kid I remember the Milk and Mail Trains on the SP that were pulled by Steamers and had no AC, hence the windows were open in the summer and as folks in the South know it could get really uncomfortable with the heat and humidity not to mention the smoke and dust that blew in the windows! :help:

Glad I never had to ride any farther on these Trains than an overnight, I can imagine what it was like to go across the country in Coach when regular folks couldnt afford sleepers and hotels while traveling!  I never got to see the showers in CHI @ Union Station except in pictures, I know that people traveling Coast to Coast thru CHI changed Trains but there were several stations so I'm not sure if they all had these showers or just Union Station?

This said, when I was in the Navy I rode a Greyhound from LAX-NYC, 5 days/4 nights, now that was truely NOT the way to travel!  (couldnt afford a Plane or Train, cheap price for servicemen!)


----------



## JayPea (Jul 21, 2011)

I've never ridden overnight in coach ( I don't count getting on at 2AM in Spokane as being overnight  ) and I wouldn't miss a shower. I would have to wash my hair, though, as it gets very oily if I don't. Should I ever have to ride overnight in coach, though, I know I could find a way around that. (And not by wearing a hat 24/7 either!!)


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 21, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Glad I never had to ride any farther on these Trains than an overnight, I can imagine what it was like to go across the country in Coach when regular folks couldnt afford sleepers and hotels while traveling!


Take an outdoor shower under one of the steam loco's water towers?


----------



## oldtimer (Jul 21, 2011)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Glad I never had to ride any farther on these Trains than an overnight, I can imagine what it was like to go across the country in Coach when regular folks couldnt afford sleepers and hotels while traveling!
> ...


What if they picked up water on the fly from a track pan?

A track pan bath might be hazardous to your health!!!

(now you really know that I'm an oldtimer)

:help: :wacko: :giggle:


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 21, 2011)

MikefromCrete said:


> By the way, the master suites existed only on PRR's Broadway Limited and Southern's Crescent Limited. No other train, including all the western trains, had showers. Somehow, people survived.


Survived? Sure. Enjoyable experience with alternative form if travel available? Hmmm...

We are spoiled. And by "we", I mean middle class society.

Like it or not, evolved or devolved, we live in a world and society where we are fatter and carry more body odor than many before us.

We live in a society where a hair on our plate is grounds for a free meal.

We are bigger, smellier and people don't tolerate it as much. Also in the past, they had...well...showers available in stations. If not showers, there were many more rail stations with hotels attached.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jul 21, 2011)

If you just need a shower, you could always join the YMCA. If you do, I think this entitles you can to a free shower at any other YMCA. It's like $40 a month, but for a long distance train trip, it might be worth it. From what I understand, you can get yourself clean, you can have a good meal, you can do whatever you feel...


----------



## Ben_G (Jul 21, 2011)

Baby wipes can be your friend... :lol: One of our grandsons main request for care packages during his deployment's to Iraq was baby wipes and lot's of them. We sent a care package once a month and made sure there were plenty of them included. He said they were lucky to even see a shower once a week at times.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 22, 2011)

George B said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > George B said:
> ...


George,

You are correct, there is no shower in the H room on the Superliners.

The Viewliners do have showers in room, but not the Superliners that the_traveler was referring too.


----------



## RRprogeny (Aug 2, 2011)

Ben_G said:


> Baby wipes can be your friend... :lol:


Love baby wipes... they are for more than babies! Even with AC in hot sweaty FLA, they make for a quick cool down around the neck!

For rail coaching, camping, boondocking, etc., another in-between-showers aid is a product called NO RINSE: a body cleanser liquid that doesn't have to be rinsed off. They also have a No Rinse hair-cleansing product either in liquid plastic bottle, & also in a ready-made "shower cap" which you would put on your head & massage (like shampooing), No Rinsing required.

Rite-Aid online & camping supplies places carry it.

~~~~~

I see the train rooms showers are sometimes a toilet/shower combo, like in some older RVs. I've also read they call them Shoilets.


----------



## abcnews (Aug 2, 2011)

You may also be able to add an on-board upgrade to Roomette. Depends on your ticket, where your destination is on the ticket, and of course, what rooms are still unsold. But in those cases - you only pay for the portion of the remaining trip, and it is generally at a reasonable rate.

The idea is to get passengers to upgrade - provides a little additional revenue to Amtrak, when there are available rooms/roomettes. And any room or roomette will include use of the shower and meals in the diner.

In December we were on the Cardinal and they sent several families up to our sleeper to check it out. The crew was actively trying to sell the rooms/roomettes. I had never noticed it like this particular time. They also made some announcements to the train regarding upgrades, when I went out to the cafe/lounge - several passengers were talking about possibly doing it - but I could tell that they were reluctant to spend the money. Just seemed funny to overhear them. I think most were not going all the way to Chicago, and figured they would survive their short night in coach,


----------



## bobnabq (Aug 2, 2011)

In 1982 I rode round trip Amtrak coach San Diego - Pittsburgh. The train from L.A. to Chicago had a lower lever with rest rooms downstairs.

At least one of those was a combination rest room - shower. I used it just before we got to Chicago.

The room was adequate size but not spacious. I'm a big guy at 6' 2' and at that time weighed about 200#.

There was enough space that I didn't feel cramped.


----------



## rkw (Aug 2, 2011)

Sarpedon said:


> Do any Amtrak routes have community showers for coach passengers? I've never seen any, but they would be very welcome if they did exist. I'm planning a 5,000 mile trip in coach so I'm trying to strategically plan for personal hygiene in advance!


Nope, they don't and it's one a few reasons the cross-country Amtrak trip I was considering has been scrapped.

I don't get it. Airlines have showers for a fee in their airport lounges. As someone has mentioned European train stations have them. I know Asian airports have places where you can shower too. It's really just gross that if you're in coach either because rooms or sold out or that you're trying to be frugal, that you're doomed to have a stinky trip unless you get creative.


----------



## bobnabq (Aug 2, 2011)

rkw said:


> you're doomed to have a stinky trip unless you get creative.


I'm guessing that this is easier for guys, although that sounds sexist, washing up and shaving in a rest room on board a train, or in a station.

I have washed and shaved - and seen other men do the same - in a Greyhound or Amtrak station mens room where there are multiple sinks.

Although not perfect, it does help make one more presentable upon arrival.

For my December trip, I already plan to shave and freshen up in LAX. Coming home, I'll just wait. But then my trip is an overnighter.


----------



## rtabern (Aug 2, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that showers in most of our bigger train stations would be used more by non-passengers than by passengers? Just like the bathrooms in NY Penn Station, etc.?


Agreed!! After spending 8 days in New York City, the S+ AGR card with free access to Club Acela in NYP became my best friend. A clean bathroom, free pretzels, and soda in mid-town Manhattan!


----------



## AlanB (Aug 2, 2011)

rkw said:


> Sarpedon said:
> 
> 
> > Do any Amtrak routes have community showers for coach passengers? I've never seen any, but they would be very welcome if they did exist. I'm planning a 5,000 mile trip in coach so I'm trying to strategically plan for personal hygiene in advance!
> ...


Perhaps there are some frequent flies that will correct me, I'm not one, but it seems to me that showers in airports are rather a newer thing. Especially showers that aren't located inside a first class club. I think that this is something that is just starting to evolve in the airline industry.

My guess is that it will probably catch on even more, and that in turn will see it spread to some of the major train stations.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 2, 2011)

rtabern said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who thinks that showers in most of our bigger train stations would be used more by non-passengers than by passengers? Just like the bathrooms in NY Penn Station, etc.?
> ...


I love the NYP Club Acela. For me it's like the NY Public Library, I come and go all the time in there, even if I'm not traveling on Amtrak. In fact, just yesterday I paid it a quick visit. And I arrived by subway and left by subway. Only thing that I did Amtrak related was pick up some tickets to mail to my brother.


----------



## rkw (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm a newb, but as someone who has taken showers while traveling in the airport (United's first-class/mileage lounge in Miami after a cruise - it was a LONG night), Narita airport in Japan (can't remember why though as I'd come from a hotel, maybe it was a long night the night before too), and used the restroom in one in Paris train station (Gare du Nord), I think they would get business.

There are attendants in these facilities, so it's not like a NYC fast food joint where a homeless person goes in and comes out 30 minutes or two hours later.




I never hang around long enough to see when or how they're forced out. I just go somewhere else.

If my recollection is correct. With all of these shower facilities, except for United's, you've got a set amount of time to take care of your business, wash up and get out. However, even with United's you've got to get through security before you get there. Therefore, they know you've got a boarding pass and have somewhere to go. You're going going to be there for so long.


----------



## Gertie (Aug 16, 2011)

I carry Dove "body wipes" when I travel and sometimes use them for quick freshening up at home. They can be found in the travel section of stores. I have seen other brands as well. Also adult wipes (Sam's has some I like) are good as they are large size. I keep at least two baby wash cloths in separate zip lock snack size bags - one for the face, one for the body and another bag with a small super absorbant towel. There are many brands of facial wipes _i.e._ makeup removers as well.


----------



## dlagrua (Aug 17, 2011)

The cross counry trains of yesteryear (i.e. Santa Fe Chief) had no showers for anyone except in the two first class suites and one in the mens barbershop. I can see an overnight trip without a shower but three days??????

Either most passengers stunk to holy hell back then, used strong perfume, or they did a good job of washing up at the sink in the rest room. I believe that towels were available so this must be how it was done but wearing the same underwear and socks for three days------yuuuuccch! It must have been a terribly unsanitary environment and unhealthy experience. The onboard crew didn't even have a shower and must have been sweat soaked by the end of the trip.


----------



## TimePeace (Aug 17, 2011)

>>>Either most passengers stunk to holy hell back then, used strong perfume, or they did a good job of washing up at the sink in the rest room. I believe that towels were available so this must be how it was done but wearing the same underwear and socks for three days------yuuuuccch! It must have been a terribly unsanitary environment and unhealthy experience. The onboard crew didn't even have a shower and must have been sweat soaked by the end of the trip.<<<

Like those folks probably did, I bring extra underwear and T-shirts and wash-up items in a small knapsack. Not too difficult. Oh yeah - and one nice towel.

I prefer roomettes with shower room, but can't afford it all the time.


----------



## JayPea (Aug 17, 2011)

On my recent trip on the SWC from Chicago to LA where I and my travel partners were downgraded to coach after our California Zephyr was cancelled, I had fresh clothes daily and was able to wash up without any problem. Drying off was another matter, as it was very short notice that we were rerouted and didn't have towels with us. Extra deodorant, along with taking more time brushing my teeth and using mouthwash didn't hurt either. Other than the guy who at first sat next to me then (thankfully) moved, who reeked to begin with and who didn't change clothes the entire trip, I didn't notice any unclean passengers amongst the coach car I was in.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 17, 2011)

Two things, one, as I have mentioned before I took quite a few Chattanooga to San Francisco trips in my younger years in coach. That is three nights with a change in Chicago.

I have no memory whatsoever about being in a panic to take a shower as soon as I arrived at either end. I also took short trips from Chattanooga to Dallas, 24 hours with a change in Memphis. These travels were in the 60s.

Two things: one, one does not get very dirty on the train so if you are clean before you board you should be a lot cleaner after that much time on the train, than if you were at home, going to work or school everyday.

Second, do not forget about smoking. People smoked all over the lounges and sleeping car rooms. The coach seats had ashtrays also. If smoking was prohibited anywhere, it might have been in the diner,and that in later years.

SO.........with no shower plus smoking being much more fashionable back then......we must have just gotten used to it. Oh BTW remember trains used to not be air conditioned so the soot would fly into the windows.

Now, I want to try to give a very careful list about the trains which had showers in the preAmtrak era.

1. 20th Century Limited had showers in two rooms in the 1938 version. But in the 1948 version it only had one shower off from the barbershop in the midtrain lounge.

2.The Super Chief had had a shower but lost in it in the 1950 reequipping.

3. The Broadway Limited had a shower in a master room in the lounge car.Only for passengers in that room.

4. The Crescent had a shower in a master room in the mid train lounge. The Crescent, when first requipped as a streamliner in 1950 was all sleeper from New York to Atlanta. The shower was only for the occupants of that one room.

5. The California Zephyr had a drawing room with a shower.Only for the occupants of that room.

6. the Southern Pacific's Sunset Limited had one shower in the lounge car for sleeping car passengers.

7. The Union Pacific and Southern Pacific City of San Francisco had one shower in the lounge car for sleeping car passengers.

If any body knows of any more showers say from about 1948 on let us know. A larger number of trains in the heavyweght era had them but that is too vast and too far back for me to keep track of.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 17, 2011)

Bill: The Mopac Eagle I rode from SMC-STL when I joined the service in 1961 had a Shower that those of us in the Sleeping Car were able to use! I had a roomette in the Sleeper just behind the Dome Car, but cant remember just where the shower was located, seems like it was on the end of the car towards the back?? I never went anywhere else except my Sleeper, the Dome/Lounge and the Diner! ^_^

My understanding is that this equipment was Sold to NdeM in Mexico and run on the Aztec Eagle until it ceased operations when Mexico privatized it's passenger Trains in the early 90s! I know I rode in similar equipment in 1968 from Nuevo Laredo to Mexico City, a bedroom with Meals, the total fare was $28!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 18, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Bill: The Mopac Eagle I rode from SMC-STL when I joined the service in 1961 had a Shower that those of us in the Sleeping Car were able to use! I had a roomette in the Sleeper just behind the Dome Car, but cant remember just where the shower was located, seems like it was on the end of the car towards the back?? I never went anywhere else except my Sleeper, the Dome/Lounge and the Diner! ^_^
> 
> My understanding is that this equipment was Sold to NdeM in Mexico and run on the Aztec Eagle until it ceased operations when Mexico privatized it's passenger Trains in the early 90s! I know I rode in similar equipment in 1968 from Nuevo Laredo to Mexico City, a bedroom with Meals, the total fare was $28!!!!!!!!! :wub:


Jim, we may have even been on the same train!! That was roughly the time my sister lived in Texas. I never noticed the shower and they did not advertise it. Of course I was in coach.


----------



## NETrainfan (Aug 18, 2011)

Gertie said:


> I carry Dove "body wipes" when I travel and sometimes use them for quick freshening up at home. They can be found in the travel section of stores. I have seen other brands as well. Also adult wipes (Sam's has some I like) are good as they are large size. I keep at least two baby wash cloths in separate zip lock snack size bags - one for the face, one for the body and another bag with a small super absorbant towel. There are many brands of facial wipes _i.e._ makeup removers as well.


Good ideas. We always bring washcloths, small bars of soap, and small hand towels in Ziplocs.


----------



## NETrainfan (Aug 18, 2011)

On some of the older Superliner coaches there was a dressing room/ bath combo which was good for washing up. It had a vanity and a small sofa.

Didn't see one on the newer Superliner. Are they a thing of the past?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 18, 2011)

NETrainfan said:


> On some of the older Superliner coaches there was a dressing room/ bath combo which was good for washing up. It had a vanity and a small sofa.
> 
> Didn't see one on the newer Superliner. Are they a thing of the past?


Yeah,most are Long gone just like real Lounges/Domes, Slumbercoaches and Real/Cooked to Order Food!!  I do remember using these on the Eagle back in the day, sure was handy for cleaning up/changing clothes! I like the Large Handicap Accesible Bathroom they have on some of the Superliner Coaches, but havent figured out why some of the Large Changing Rooms/Bathrooms are marked "Women" and some are UniSex??? :wacko:


----------



## dlagrua (Aug 18, 2011)

Maine Rider said:


> >>>Either most passengers stunk to holy hell back then, used strong perfume, or they did a good job of washing up at the sink in the rest room. I believe that towels were available so this must be how it was done but wearing the same underwear and socks for three days------yuuuuccch! It must have been a terribly unsanitary environment and unhealthy experience. The onboard crew didn't even have a shower and must have been sweat soaked by the end of the trip.<<<
> 
> Like those folks probably did, I bring extra underwear and T-shirts and wash-up items in a small knapsack. Not too difficult. Oh yeah - and one nice towel.
> 
> I prefer roomettes with shower room, but can't afford it all the time.


If you make the effort; its possible to be clean in any environment with soap, a towel,running water and clean clothing. If you read beyond my sarcasm, the real substance of the point is that showers were not available to coach passengers on the old trains and it appears to be the same today. Many LD trains back then had a barber shop and I believe that there was a shower available there. I assume that like the haircut, there was a charge to use it and it may have been open to all. I would guess that only the cross country travlers used it.


----------



## jdcnosse (Aug 18, 2011)

I've taken four trips in coach on the SWC, I managed to stay fairly clean. Extra deodorant and some clean clothes and you're good to go. I met a lady on my first trip who was travelling from Pennsylvania? all the way to LA, she washed her hair in the sink that day (as she had already been on the train for like 2 days)


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Aug 19, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> but havent figured out why some of the Large Changing Rooms/Bathrooms are marked "Women" and some are UniSex??? :wacko:


I Have wondered the same thing ............

Peter


----------

